# Can I Convert A Road Bike To Be A Cyclocross Bike? --No



## cyklopath

When I first learned about cyclocross back in the early 90's, everyone rode steel road frames with gratuitous brake/tire clearance. When you asked about racing cyclocross, people generally said 'stick the biggest tire in there you can and go have fun'. 

I took my old steel Bianchi road bike and jammed some green clincher Michelen cross tires and rode. Unfortunately, my brakes and frame did not have good mud clearance, and the bike got jammed with mud. I ran/dragged more than I rode 

The answer to that would have been to take the frame to a frame builder and have him braze on brake posts. Unfortunately, doing so would have still resulted in a bike with less than stellar mud clearance capabiliy. I was trying to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse.

Today, things are different. Many if not all riders ride carbon or aluminum. Steel is now the minority on the road. Some riders still have an old steel frame hanging in the closet, but most are gone. Carbon and Alu frames have extremely tight frame clearances and you'll struggle to get a 25c road tire in a few. And you can't have a framebuilder tack canti posts on a carbon or alu frame!

Even with those differences, I still read writers in magazines saying in almost a cliche' way 'just go get an old road frame and stick some wide tires under it'. Those old frames unfortunately are still the same old frames with the same old problems. I'll forgive the writers for a second, but I wish they'd stop writing that....... And if any bike shop guy (I was one for 8 yrs myself) tells you to do this, run posthaste and find someone that knows what they're talking about. 

So what can and cannot you do? (this has all been tried before, and I know someone will come and blast me and tell me they did combination of x and y and how awesome it is, but in general......)

Carbon Road Frames - Forget converting them
Aluminum Road Frames - Forget converting them 
Old Steel Frames - Possible conversion if they run long reach brakes - Will be a mud-sucking heavy bike..... 
Old Steel 'Hybrid' frames - Good cheap conversion candidates as they genearally have more clearance and canti posts already in place

At the end of the day, a conversion is just that - a conversion. A conversion is never as good as something purpose built. Do yourself a favor and sell the old vintage road frame on Ebay and buy a used Redline or Trek CX frame and enjoy the sport right!

If you have a MountainBike (especially a hardtail), then take the bar ends off (rule) and race it. Don't do anything to it but race it. The MTB will be lightyears better than a poorly converted vintage road bike anyday.


----------



## Alx

Did the voices in your head tell you someone had requested this information or did you just start typing a lengthy post to add to the forum count?

Wow, I've seen some self-serving posts, mostly in the fixed gear section but this one takes the cake!


----------



## adimiro

Geez Alx, why such angst?

Though cyklopaths information is not earth-shattering, it did contain a well-thought out, congent explanation on the subject...and furthermore, he is also very correct that many still believe that simply changing to a wider, knobby tire can metamorphisize a road bike into a cyclocross bike.

While this information may not intererst you, no need to be so undeservedly rude to a fellow cyclist.

Just simply ignore the posting and enjoy eating your cake


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

Nothing wrong with Cyklopath's post and this post should be a sticky.


----------



## cyklopath

> Did the voices in your head tell you someone had requested this information or did you just start typing a lengthy post to add to the forum count?
> 
> Wow, I've seen some self-serving posts, mostly in the fixed gear section but this one takes the cake!


Seems I could write the same comment about your post ALX. 

Where did this come from? Same question (Can I convert a road???) has been asked at least 6 times in this forum since mid December. Approx once a week. Simple as that. Matter of fact, one of those posts was put up yesterday. Rather than blasting that OP and potentially running him off, I thought I'd put up a standalone post that answers the question some many ask.


----------



## the mayor

How about recumbants?
Can you convert a recumbant for cyclocross?


----------



## c-lo

the mayor said:


> How about recumbants?
> Can you convert a recumbant for cyclocross?


yes! you first 

I agree. post should be stickied. too many of the same questions being posted up.


----------

